# Libnodave wie geht man da ran?



## tf_real10 (25 Dezember 2007)

Libnodave VB5 S5 101U

Hi leute möchte mich mit libnodave und der oben beschriebenen SPS auseinandersetzen

Habe noch keine ahnung wie dass funktioniert

hab auch noch nie mit S5en gearbeitet nur mit S7 und logo

nun stellt sich die frage muss ich vorher bei der S5 etwas konfigureren? wo finde ich Beispielkonfigurationen/Beispielprogrammierungen für VB mit dennen ich mich einarbeiten kann?

Was muss wie konfiguriert werden und was brauche ich alles dazu?


----------



## Zottel (25 Dezember 2007)

tf_real10 schrieb:


> nun stellt sich die frage muss ich vorher bei der S5 etwas konfigureren?


Nein


> wo finde ich Beispielkonfigurationen/Beispielprogrammierungen...


testAS511


> ...für VB


für VB gar nicht. Da mußt du das Beispiel mit den Excel-Makros anpassen:


> ...was brauche ich alles dazu?



PC, SPS, seriell-TTY-Adapter, eine Programmierumgebung für VB.

Weil Weihnachten ist, hänge ich mal eine modifizierte Version für die S5 dran (ungetestet).
Änderungen:
-der alte Fehler mit type als Variablenname
- Serielle Schnittstelle mit 9600 Baud, Parität even
- Protokoll AS511


----------



## tf_real10 (26 Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! und vorallem für das Modul muss jetzt erstmal alles zusammensuchen bevor ich da wirklich einsteigen kann vorallem den adapter!

wo finde ich testAS511 ? ist das ein programm für die S5? also muss ich dann doch mit Siemens Software auf die SPS zugreifen und irgendwas einstellen bzw ein programm rüberladen?


----------



## Zottel (26 Dezember 2007)

tf_real10 schrieb:


> wo finde ich testAS511 ?


testAS511.exe ist ein Programm für den PC. Es ist bei Libnodave dabei, damit du testen kannst ohne erst ein eigenes Programm schreiben zu müssen.


----------



## tf_real10 (26 Dezember 2007)

ah super! doch was muss ich alles beachten bevor ich das Programm starte? Sobald ich es starte kommt lediglich nur kurzzeitig das Fenster von der Eingabeaufforderung!
habe bereits die DLL in system32 kopiert?!?! hoffe dass stimmt so! funktioniert allerdings trotzdem nicht!


----------



## Ralle (26 Dezember 2007)

1. Lies dir mal alles durch, was dabei ist. 
2. Rufe testas511.exe von der Eingabeaufforderung aus auf, also aus einem Konsolenfenster. Gib dazu ein unter "Start/Ausführen": cmd
Wenn du testas511 -? eingibst kommt ein Hilfebildschirm mit den möglichen Parametern, ohne solche wird es nichts werden.


----------

